# Hunter PGP Ultra Nozzles



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

What is everyone's "go to" nozzle for the Hunter PGP Ultra? Just bought a couple of the Ultras for my makeshift above ground irrigation setup. Bought them on Amazon so they don't come with any nozzles. Thanks!


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

If you're referring to color, the blue have the best coverage. As far as sizing, it really depends on the area being covered and the angle coverage of the head. e.g., for similar run times, a head that covers 180 degrees will need a larger nozzle than a head covering 90 degrees. That being said, most of my 90 degree heads have 4.0 nozzles, and I like 6.0s in my 180's.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Ribs33 said:


> If you're referring to color, the blue have the best coverage. As far as sizing, it really depends on the area being covered and the angle coverage of the head. e.g., for similar run times, a head that covers 180 degrees will need a larger nozzle than a head covering 90 degrees. That being said, most of my 90 degree heads have 4.0 nozzles, and I like 6.0s in my 180's.


Thank you!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Does anyone know where to get these nozzles? I can't seem to find any that fit the pgp ultra.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

Any of the Hunter blue nozzles work in the PGPs. You can find them on Ebay, Amazon, or they also include them inside the box of a new PGP rotor.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

If you're buying more than a few heads, you can usually find them cheaper locally or on other sites than amazon and they will come with nozzles...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I bought two heads on Amazon that were just the heads. I found some nozzles on Amazon I think I will get. Thanks for the help.


----------

